# new arrivals



## poorboys (Nov 16, 2011)

9 pups, average weight 1#5oz  6 girls 3 boy

s. all doing great, momma (Rain) is doing a great job


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 16, 2011)

They are so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 16, 2011)

OHHH how cute!    I just bought an new LGD!   I want a puppy!!!!!!!  

When I bought Jack I really wanted one a little younger but he was all I could find that had been raised with goats and they weren't asking $300+ for.  Good thing he has turned out to be a WONDERFUL LGD.  

Let me know when they are weaned.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 16, 2011)

How wonderful!  Congratulations on your litter.  Give momma Rain some extra treats!


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 16, 2011)

Awwwwww!


----------



## RPC (Nov 16, 2011)

Once I buy a house I am getting an LGD but for right now all I can do is look.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations!   Glad to hear Mom and pups are doing fine.


----------

